# New Energy Codes have taken effect in WA state



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

It will take a bit of new thinking.
I'm researching - I like pictures or details best............

WSU has a great PDF here.. http://www.energy.wsu.edu/documents/1-hr 2018 WSEC-R_rev July 2020.pdf


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

more


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

I'll have to look at this a bit more. Any glaring changes? SDIC still has the old 2015 code up.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Typical house now needs 6.0 credits. The PDF link in post #1 is to a WSU slide presentation that is pretty thorough.


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks pretty achievable to me. I'm not very deep into the new build game, but getting there. Does an inspector show up for leakdown tests?


----------

